# Free VCDS Log Viewer



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2010)

As car enthusiasts and avid VCDS supporters (also a Ross-Tech distributor), we are excited to share our online Log Viewer that is designed primarily for VCDS (VAG-COM) logs. This is free and not a sale. 

Simply drag and drop a log file anywhere on the malonetuning.com home page to instantly view a graph like the one below. That's it!










Or you can bookmark this page if you need a button to upload your log files.

There is plenty of graphing software out there, but this one does not require software installation and it is designed specifically for VCDS and similar logs. Again it is free and quick to use.

You can zoom, split, hide/show certain data, convert "mbar" boost numbers to PSI, and share your graph with other people: 









You can also graph log files inside your GMail or Google Drive account, without having to manually upload them to our website. Click here to find out how.

Cheers,
Mark


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2010)

We're programming geeks and we are always improving / updating this software.. if you have any feedback, please post!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2010)

*The Log Viewer was recently updated!*

1. Full screen support (no wasted space, displaying data takes priority): 









2. The raw log is displayed directly below the chart:









3. New Search Log page. On this page you can also quickly preview what each Group/Block represents. e.g. "Group 011" is Boost:









4. New automatically generated "Logging Guide": In case you want to quickly find a Group # for specific parameters like Requested Boost or Fuel Temperature. 









5. Many small bug fixes.

Remember that you can just drag-and-drop your log files directly on the www.malonetuning.com home page. Or you can open log files directly from your Google/Gmail account.

All this is still 100% free. 

Cheers,
Mark


----------



## GTI's (Nov 27, 2011)

This viewer still available and free? Has not been working for me when I tried last week or today, just get a blank page.


----------



## [email protected]aloneTuning (Nov 12, 2010)

100% free and it's still used heavily every day! From users in UK, Germany, Czech Poland, USA, Canada, etc. 

http://log.malonetuning.com <- just upload your log file here. Or drag-and-drop your log file anywhere on the www.malonetuning.com website. 

We still do tweaks/updates to the Log Viewer, keeping it as up-to-date as we can. We're busy with other software developments at the moment. 

Still have problems? PLEASE click the "Feedback" button in the log viewer page. Our full-time developers actually do pay attention to these Feedback messages. 

Still seeing a blank page with no Feedback option? Please e-mail [email protected] with the Log file that you tried to upload. We want to fix it!


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

That is cool! I'm looking at your Stage 2 for my car and this would be very helpful!
Thanks!


----------

